# Brinkman vs. Chargriller



## smoke on the water (Jul 18, 2006)

Trying to decide what to upgrade to. Brinkman Smoke King Deluxe 
http://www.brinkmann.net/Shop/Detail...-1001-A&id=286

or Chargriller Smokin Pro?
http://www.chargriller.com/shop/grills/smokin-pro.html

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## riz9 (Jul 18, 2006)

Your options are kind of strange.  One is like 550 bucks and the other is like 110 bucks, I think lowes is still selling them.  I am also very new to smoking but my choices for the first smoker was between the char-broil silver smoker and the char-griller pro.  Upon seeing the char-griller at the hardware store I felt it was quite flimsy, which disappointed me because from looking at the specifications and pictures on the internet I thought it was for me.  But I was glad the had one there so I knew it wasn't for me.  and since making some modifications to my silver smoker.  It has really performed.  I can find a great link for smoker modifications if you want to see basically what I've done.  But if you go with the brinkman, no mods would be necessary.

The thing about the char-griller and the char-broil silver smoker is that they also double as a simple charcoal grill for when your not trying to smoke but just make tons of food at a tailgate party or something.  I don't think the brinkman you've chosen is practical for such use.

good luck with your decision, I know this was probably of little help.  but in general I would pass on the char-griller.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 18, 2006)

riz, that Brinkmann site is notorious for that retail pricing crap.

The BSKD is regularly $189 in places like Menards, so the pricing (CGP is $179) is fairly close

Personally, I would go with the BSKD.  It is very versatile, because of the shear options and space that a vertical provide.

I have a Bandera, and would not trade it in for anything (non custom, that is).

And what part of Chicago you from SotW?


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh, and the Brinkmann actually needs to be modded up quite a bit to get some consistency:

Fire Grate
Baffle
Heat Sheild are the 3 basics, but the firebricks mod also is a good idea.

Edit:
Noah, show us your mods please


----------



## riz9 (Jul 18, 2006)

oh really, good, that price seemed rediculous.

I'm really satified with my modded silver smoker but it seems each time I start it up more and more people stop by.  So sometime I might need a little more capacity.

Thanks for the info


----------



## smoke on the water (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. I was also looking at the great outdoors smokey mountain big block. But I'am leaning towards the Brinkman. Bill what mods need to be done to the Brinkman. Oh, 70 miles west of chicago.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 19, 2006)

Smoke, I am in Aurora, 45 miles west of Chicago

Where exactly are you?

Noah will post the exact modifications to the BSKD

I got a PM into him

So where are you?  We might be neighbors?


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok guys, sorry I missed the posts last night!  I did three mods, starting with the baffle, as this is the most important one.  Next, I constructed a charcal basket and support, which used some sheet metal and expanded metal I bought from HD.  Lastly, I lined the bottom of the smoke box with soapstone tile.  If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask, and of the two smokers, the BSKD is the most versitile by far!


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 19, 2006)

Here are a couple more pics that I could not fit in the last post.  Mind you these pics were taken when the smoker was new, and please DON'Tuse anything galvanized!  If this is the way you go, the mods will make a pretty good smoker one that will cook just as well as the big boys!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice pictorial on those mods Noah. I have been looking at BSKD (when the wife's not with me) and I'm thinking it might look good next to my GOSM. Never know when you'll need some more smoking space. :P


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 21, 2006)

Dutch,
Since the BSKD was a father's day present, I would probably be strung up by my toe nails if I sold her!  However, Bill said that he had seen some for around $189, which is a sight better than the $249 I paid!  Keep your eye out at Lowes, as at the end of the season, they usually sell the display models for a steep discount.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Dutch,  I've been trying to figure how to tell my wife that we need a GOSM to go with our BSKD :D   Think that's about the same as your problem, Eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 21, 2006)

You two would make a nice couple!  Just think about the house that Q built...;)


----------



## smoke on the water (Jul 21, 2006)

Now I can't decide between the GOSM or the BSKD. What do you think of those. I have no problem adding propane to the BSKD. Which one has more space. Willkat I'am in Sandwich just a little west of you.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Smoke,

If I had to decide on one or the other, I would go with the GOSM.  Reason being, very few modifications are required,  haven't seen many posts of people that were unhappy with their GOSM.  The only down side I see is that it locks you into cooking with propane.  I wouldn't have a problem with that, but it might limit some things you could want to do.

If I bought a GOSM it would definitly be the big block.  I have looked at all three models and the Big Block is the way to go.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 21, 2006)

It really comes down to what you want out of a smoke.  Tending the fire, and learning the equipment is as much fun as the actual cooking.  Actually, I prefer the trip over the destination!  If you want set-it-and-forget-it, then the BSKD is not for you.  However, if you are a pyromaniac at heart, then this is your cooker.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2006)

Rodger, Have your tried the "But Honey, the BSKD looks sooo lonely, maybe we ought to get it a GOSM friend" line? :P


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 21, 2006)

I ain't tried it yet, but i'm getting close :oops:  :mrgreen:


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 22, 2006)

You guys just need to go pick up your new smoker, and flash those puppy dog eyes, and say "honey, look what I found on the way home!"  Isn't she cute? :)


----------



## Dutch (Jul 25, 2006)

Noah, I just bought that 1955 Chevy BelAir-I DON'T DARE buy anything else for a while. Call me chicken, BUT I do know the limits of my Brides' good nature besides, the dogs complain that I snore when I have to sleep in the dog house. :P


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 25, 2006)

Well I tested my wife's good nature with a purchase of an 8" & 10" Wusthof chef's knives.  They were such a good deal that I couldn't pass them up.  However, $200.00 on a couple of knives is enough to send any wife over the edge.  But... I was in luck, and she needs her hair and nails done, so we're even! :)  Come to think of it, you could have bought a smoker for what I paid for a couple of knives.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 2, 2006)

Smoke,
What did you decide?


----------



## smoke on the water (Aug 2, 2006)

Decided to go with the BSKD. Seems to work o.k. Will work on mods later.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats!  You can make a temporary baffle with foil, and it will really help the performance.  If you have any question, just let me know.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 2, 2006)

Why do we worry about the cost of a smoker which will be used to feed the family or others....but, turn a blind eye to the new clothes, and countless shoes they bring in the home?

I started to ask my wife this question, and the wind blew outside the window as if to remind me how cold it can get sleeping outside at night...  

One day will ask this question, just not this day.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Sep 30, 2006)

It was mentioned earlier in the posts abt how wobbly the CG was.  Well, what do you expect with a young person putting it together making 8 bucks an hour..... and probably with no mechanical ability.... let along knowing which way to turn the nut on the bolt.....

Do you really think he is going to tighten them up to make it more solid.... let alone make it level and square......NOT.....

I bought mine on Dec 31st of last year.... put it together, and made sure it was level and square, then tightened it all up.  Sure is solid......   I like it so much, that when I just saw the main chamber on sale at a local store for $64.99, I grabbed me one.  Now to find me a side fire box on sale.

I can't tell you anything about the Brickman, but I would vote for the CG any day....

Bill


----------



## veener88 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have to say I have the brinkman off set  like the chargriller and it has given me what I think now is about 4 years of great service.  After I did the mods to it, it has been working great.  Right now I am working on my double barrel upgrade.  The only thing I do not like about is that the temps in the chamber very a lot and you do not have a lot of room because of the off set box.


----------



## vlap (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok newbie question here. bskd? i think i got the gosm. Is there a list of these abbreviations anywhere?
Thanks!


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes.  There is a sticky in the "For New Members" section of the forum.  read through it.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3518

Also anytime you see one of the abbreviations or acronyms in large green in a post such as ABT, just hover your mouse over it and a brief definition will pop up.


Hope this helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cheech (Sep 1, 2007)

Smoke on the water, have you made your decision yet?

If it helps I have a BSKD and love it. 

A few things though, It does need a few mods one being the deflector.
I also added firebrick to the firebox and the chamber to help maintain the heat,

I also found that she likes to set her own temp. Usually around 215 at the top of the smoker. If I do not fight her on what temp she will sit right around 215 with min effort. 

Originally I got it to hold salami because I could hang them in there but have yet to do a batch.

It has less room than you might think, for space look at the Char-griller


----------



## vlap (Sep 1, 2007)

Firebrick?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 2, 2007)

i have the el cheapo wally world(well 2) BRINK SNP- DID YA READ THE RECALL ON THE DELUXE ??? YA MAY WANNA SEE THAT.... oops-i hit the caps button. sorry.


----------



## cheech (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah like the stuff they use to make a fireplace or line a wood stove with. Works great


----------



## vlap (Sep 3, 2007)

Is the firebrick for heat retention?


----------



## cheech (Sep 3, 2007)

It sure is. With water in teh water pan and the firebrick she maintains the heat pretty well. I found it at Menards at the end of season (Spring time)

It was fairly inexpensive.


----------



## smoke on the water (Sep 3, 2007)

Cheech,
Got the BSKD about a year ago. Did all the mods. Love it!!!


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Sep 10, 2007)

When I used to BBQ in the old days, I added sand to the bottom of my charcoal grill.  Cut my charcoal bill in half and the heat is more constant.  I firebricked my permanent grill and found the same advantages.

What do the baffles do ??  Move the heat more to the center ??

Also have seen posts the gassers use wood first, then switch to gas for convience on the same smoker.. Any thoughts..??


----------



## _timmay (Sep 18, 2007)

I am new to all this so this info is great.  I want to get one but i can't seem to find one for sale in my area.  I see one online for $350+shipping.  Then From Brinkmann themselves for over $550.  Any ideas would help me out!

Thanks
Tim


----------



## beertender (Sep 19, 2007)

One other thing on the BSKD, if it's like the New Braunfels true twin, is that it is a fuel hog. But other than that I love mine. I have one of the original NB's with the heavier steel and it's been through a flood that went up past the firebox and sat around the backyard for awhile while we did cleanup and restoration on the house. It rusted a little so I just sanded it and treated it and it's been going strong for almost 10 yrs or so if I remember correct. It's about do for some more cosmetic work though.


----------



## _timmay (Sep 20, 2007)

I still have not been able to find any for a reasonable price.  Cheepest online so far is $350+.

Thanks


----------



## noprints (May 24, 2012)

Old post revisted.

Ok first off let me state im refurbishing my Char Griller 2121 (without fire box, for now) And with all the wonderful tips i've found here I hope to to do all of your knowledge justice. I will post pics once complete.

Ok back to the topic - I was all set to go buy the Char Griller 5050 Duo -








And then I saw this

- Brinkmann Duo -







one site on a random search downed the brinkmann and suggested the Char Griller, i'm use to my Char griller and wanted a 2nd grill so keep it company, lol. I don't want to make this a who moved my cheese situation and act like i'm afraid of change. Any input on both grills would be great and very helpfull.

School me folks.

Thanks.

Chef R.O.B.


----------

